# Cain is 1 year old now



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I cant beleive how fast my boy grew up, he's 74lbs @1 year. We took him to huntington Dog beach for his B-Day and he really had fun. I just wanted to share a few photos of him. Hope everyone likes. thanks for looking and supporting.









Me & Cain @ the Dog Beach


















I just found out Cain can climb trees. (Only when theres a squirrel lurking)









The Target








The waiting game


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lookin great buddy! thanks for sharing pics of Cain!

that beach looked like fun... and so did the tree climbing LOL


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice looking dog man!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

About time you posted some pictures of that beautiful boy!


He looks great!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, means alot to ear that.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> Thanks guys, means alot to ear that.


hehe you said to "ear" that....


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Guess you can tell i didnt like english class, forgot the H. lol :clap:


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome. I used to let my dog climb trees until he fell and broke his tail, I felt so guilty that day.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nice to see you back on here. Cain looks awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Cains lookin good beautiful beach shots by the way.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So Good to see Cain..he looks great!! Happy B-day Cain!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof:Happy Birthday Cain!!!!:woof:

I can not believe that you are 1 already 

Sending you a BIG :hug:

Thanks for the pictures. I've been missing Cain lately.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I loved seeing him grow up! he turned out real nice bro


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pics. He'll catch the squirrel eventually, i see the determination in his eyes lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy B-day Cain. You are looking nice boy.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't believe Cain is already a year old!!! He's looking great. Looks like he was having a great time at Dog Beach in HB.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awsome looking bully! that would so be onyx if he saw a squirrel up in a tree.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow a year already? I was think 11 months. He looks great and I always loved that face of his. He still looks cuddly too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Guess I missed this thread! Hes looking great man! Glad to have an update!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

:woof:Happy Bday:woof: and what a good looking baby


----------

